# dreamchi for daisydoo :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry this took a bit...had some technical difficulties but finally got it all done and sorted. and of course here's dexter doing his "dexter approved" ^_^

*yawwwwwn* feels like i walked for miles today...time to get comfy








mmm goodnight everyone. ur gonna love the comfy dreamchi daisy









_p.s:_ dexter is covering the special addition i was talking about :daisy:
*
update on dreamchi pillows:*
- due to size of pillow which is 20x20 all shipping to UK will be upped, will find out tomorrow how much actual price is. lucky daisy got lucky hehehe
- also in about 2 months there will be GREAT additions to the dreamchi line....wait and see!...if all goes to plan this will be awesome. i know you guys are gonna love it, i already do! thanks to my beautiful bf =) :blob4:


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

wow did you make that? It's lovely nd Dexter models it well lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks phoebe! Hehe yes hes my special model lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

ahhhh omg omg omg im soooo excited  wooo i got lucky.. Dexter we LUB YOU.. get in the package too


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I love that!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> ahhhh omg omg omg im soooo excited  wooo i got lucky.. Dexter we LUB YOU.. get in the package too


hahaha daisy! LOL. he would be crazy expensive to ship, sucha heavy chi! lmao. i hope it comes quick! international shipping takes forever 


Bella Luna said:


> I love that!!!!!


thanks bella luna!!! ^_^ look for more soon! i'm trying my best to hurry things up :hello1:

OH! this was my 7,777th post! yeaaaaaaa :coolwink:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr i love it!! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL unless the airspace opens it's gonna take FOREVER its okay tho just means we got something to look forward to i love getting mail ha ha ha


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

wow! thats great !!

your so talented!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> awwr i love it!! x


thanks princess!


Daisydoo said:


> LOL unless the airspace opens it's gonna take FOREVER its okay tho just means we got something to look forward to i love getting mail ha ha ha


airspace? o.o; hehe i really really hope you like it! cant wait till you get it yay


JRZL said:


> wow! thats great !!
> 
> your so talented!


thanks jrzl! :hello1:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

UK airspace (the sky where the planes fly) has been closed coz of the volcano!! It re opened this morning tho woop woop COME ON DREAM CHI!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> UK airspace (the sky where the planes fly) has been closed coz of the volcano!! It re opened this morning tho woop woop COME ON DREAM CHI!!!


Ohhh thats good then! Wooohooooo  go box go!


----------

